
How to Build Your Own Linux Dotfiles Manager from Scratch - bhupesh
https://www.freecodecamp.org/news/build-your-own-dotfiles-manager-from-scratch/
======
verdverm
You might like what I did with [https://github.com/hofstadter-
io/jumpfiles](https://github.com/hofstadter-io/jumpfiles)

It's my latest incantation for bash helpers. You can add your own to it pretty
easy, as a separate git backed repo that Jumpfiles pulls in (similar to how
you did it in the article)

